# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  The Trash We've Left on the Moon

## Sagan

SNIP-------------------------------------------- Much more at link!

So. With that in mind, here is a rough (and only partial) inventory of the stuff mankind has left on the moon: 

• more than 70 spacecraft, including rovers, modules, and crashed orbiters 
• 5 American flags 
• 2 golf balls 
• 12 pairs of boots 
• TV cameras 
• film magazines 
• 96 bags of urine, feces, and vomit 
• numerous Hasselbad cameras and accessories 
• several improvised javelins 
• various hammers, tongs, rakes, and shovels 
• backpacks 
• insulating blankets 
• utility towels 
• used wet wipes 
• personal hygiene kits 
• empty packages of space food 
• a photograph of Apollo 16 astronaut Charles Duke's family 
• a feather from Baggin, the Air Force Academy's mascot falcon, used  to conduct Apollo 15's famous "hammer-feather drop" experiment 
• a small aluminum sculpture, a tribute to the American and Soviet  "fallen astronauts" who died in the space race -- left by the crew of  Apollo 15 
• a patch from the never-launched Apollo 1 mission, which ended  prematurely when flames engulfed the command module during a 1967  training exercise, killing three U.S. astronauts 
• a small silicon disk bearing goodwill messages from 73 world leaders, and left on the moon by the crew of Apollo 11 
• a silver pin, left by Apollo 12 astronaut Alan Bean 
• a medal honoring Soviet cosmonauts Vladimir Komarov and Yuri Gagarin 
• a cast golden olive branch left by the crew of Apollo 11 

Source:
http://www.theatlantic.com/technolog...e-moon/266465/

----------


## jsgt

Wow, feels good to be a human being right about now. *sigh*

----------


## L

Why?

----------


## Monotony

> SNIP-------------------------------------------- Much more at link!
> 
> So. With that in mind, here is a rough (and only partial) inventory of the stuff mankind has left on the moon: 
> 
> â¢ more than 70 spacecraft, including rovers, modules, and crashed orbiters 
> â¢ 5 American flags - *Amerikaner Ego*
> â¢ 2 golf balls - *To lazy to retrieve*
> â¢ 12 pairs of boots -* Lazinesses*
> â¢ TV cameras - *Lazinesses*
> ...



Bold

----------


## JustAShadow

^ lol!

----------


## Chantellabella

> SNIP-------------------------------------------- Much more at link!
> 
> So. With that in mind, here is a rough (and only partial) inventory of the stuff mankind has left on the moon: 
> 
> â¢ more than 70 spacecraft, including rovers, modules, and crashed orbiters 
> â¢ 5 American flags 
> â¢ 2 golf balls 
> â¢ 12 pairs of boots 
> â¢ TV cameras 
> ...



So THIS explains why we haven't made first contact with the Vulcans. They got as far as the moon and deemed us unworthy. I guess it kinda looks like we have broken down cars and old stoves in our front yards. The sad part is you can find that here. 

Yeah, I guess we have a long way to go toward clicking with the higher cosmos. 

I can remember playing in those broken down cars at friends's homes. *embarrassed*

----------


## onawheel

who are these filthy idiots representing humans out there in space...ffs -__-

----------


## Chieve

imagine, the human species dies and another intelligent being evolves and tries to fly to the moon and finds all the stuff. i wonder what they would think

probably be amazed of proof of another high intelligent life before them

or think its from people of mars watching them

----------


## onawheel

it's like some expression of "ownership", literally leaving their [BEEP] there, marking ones territory. Sorry america.. you don't own the moon, we really don't "own" anything, just perhaps each other.. unfortunately.

----------


## T-Bone

I think it's very possible we never left anything on the moon.

----------

